
In a Grove (1922) - 082349872349872
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_a_Grove
======
082349872349872
The story which inspired Kurosawa's Rashōmon (1950), in which we are given
many conflicting narratives but never an omniscient "truth."

> "The differences between the characters' stories range from the trivial to
> the fundamental. ... In short, every character says at least one thing that
> is refuted by another."

